
Show HN: Voiceable – The personal speech coach - plant42
http://www.getvoiceable.com/?utm_source=hn
======
timthelion
Very interesting project idea. My own experience with creating audio essays
using my software push-to-talk [1] tells me that being able to even just hear
your own voice really changes how you perceive yourself. It would be really
great if the first image we see was a video instead that would include nothing
but a quick demo, 10 seconds or something.

[1] [http://timothy.hobbs.cz/push-to-
talk/index.html](http://timothy.hobbs.cz/push-to-talk/index.html)

------
bradknowles
Hmm. This website doesn’t seem to work on iOS. :(

